# Modern Day Fantasy



## Kaellpae (Jul 7, 2011)

Could anyone give me some titles of books or series that take a modern day look into fantasy with dwarves or elves.  I can't recall any that had to do with those races in a modern day setting. I think it'd be pretty neat to see elves or dwarves in a city I've heard of.


----------



## fcbkid15 (Jul 7, 2011)

I remember there was this one book about orcs and elves waking up in the real world, and the orcs were running around with guns wreaking havoc, dragons were there. It was cool cause they all had modern weapons. I can't think of the name right now though, I've never actually read the book, my uncle just told me about it. Sorry. But the Percy Jackson series is good, there not really fantasy as in dragons and elves and what not, its greek gods and monsters in the real world. There pretty cool. Also Leven Thumps is a weird but good series. Theres no dragons or elves or anything, but theres a ton of weird creatures the author came up with , i love them.


----------



## Digital_Fey (Jul 8, 2011)

Hm...The Mortal Instruments series has elves in modern day New York, although they stay in the faerie realm and don't typically come above ground to interact with humans. Discworld is the only attempt I've come across so far to 'modernize' dwarves, and I'm not sure about orcs. A Madness of Angels by Kate Griffin has a dragon, although not of the traditional scaly kind, and a friend once told me about a modern day series featuring dragon-hybrid kids, but I can't for the life of me remember title or author. In general, modern day fantasy tends to favor more paranormal races like vampires (eh), werewolves, faeries/fey and the like, so your idea sounds pretty cool^^


----------



## Ophiucha (Jul 8, 2011)

Well, any urban fantasy would do the trick, though I haven't read many really great ones in that bunch, I'm afraid. Holly Black is pretty good, if you don't mind YA. Can't stand Cassandra Clare, though. One series that comes to mind is the Borderland series, which is a short story anthology series (there are several anthologies). The first came out in the 80s, had a few good authors from the time on it - Charles de Lint is probably the most famous of those these days. They released a new one which had a few of the old authors on it, but a bunch of new ones, too. Cassandra Clare, Holly Black, Cory Doctorow, Neil Gaiman, Jane Yolen, Catherynne M. Valente, and others. The premise of the series is basically the real world and an elvish world are side-by-side, and all of the stories take place in the "Borderland", where the two mix. The sort of 'catch' of the series for many is there are elvish rock n' roll bands in it.


----------



## Kaellpae (Jul 8, 2011)

This might call for some short stories. Once I get my laptop.


----------



## Kelise (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm not sure whether Jim Butcher has elves or dwarves especially, but his Dresden series is set in... Chicago, I think (I haven't read them myself) and has twisted faeries, werewolves, vampires and so on. He's apparently pretty grisly, so if anyone had dwarves I would guess it would be him ^^ I think his series has 13 books in it so far, though I'm not sure.


----------



## Kate (Jul 10, 2011)

Patricia Brigg's Mercy Thompson series is set in the the Tri-Cities, Washington.  No dwarves or elves (or at least not in the initial books), but a whole host of other traditional supernatural 'fey' type beings although the main focus is on werewolves, vampires too.


----------



## Motley (Aug 1, 2011)

Interesting thread. I'll have to check out some of these books.

The thread caught my eye because my 'baby' (favorite, epic, must-get-published-someday) fantasy trilogy is written like this. I believe the genre is called elf punk, or at least that's what I call it. Elves, dwarfs, humans and dragons in a modern city with all the political, economic and social problems you can think of, plus ancient mysticism and magic.


----------

